# Beak too long?



## AmyMarie (Jul 21, 2009)

I need some advice on wether my budgies beak looks too long or not? Also would like to know the appropriate length their nails should be? Many thanks














































Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your budgie's beak looks perfectly normal to me and well framed with his face.
From the photos, I'm unable to see the toenails.

To help with the general maintenance of the beak and nails, besides the cuttlefish bone/mineral block, you can also have a mineral or calcium perch, a pedi perch and wooden perches of different sizes and diameters.
Some wooden chew toys will also be good exercise for the beak.

You can take a look a this link on toys/accessories: http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree that his beak looks just fine.
aluz has offered you excellent advice. :thumbsup:

What is your little fellow's name? He is very handsome! *


----------



## AmyMarie (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys 😊happy now I know it's OK and his name is Joey 😊had him since he was a little baba! He's about 8 years old now. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow! :wow: Joey looks great. 
I would have guessed him to be 1/2 his age. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Amy, Joey is beautiful!  What a handsome guy


----------



## AmyMarie (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys 🤗

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

